
Android App Development in Scheme - fogus
http://androidscheme.blogspot.com/2010/10/introduction-to-android-app-development.html
======
rickmode
So is the magic here, over Clojure, that Kawa uses less ephemeral garbage, or
is it doing Dalvic bytecode generation, or is it the size of the dependent
runtime libraries, or ...?

------
zitterbewegung
There are attempts for SISC scheme to work on the android also
[http://www.neomantic.com/tutorials/sisc-scheme-on-
androids-d...](http://www.neomantic.com/tutorials/sisc-scheme-on-androids-
dalvik-vm)

